# PayPal costs



## tinkertee (Jan 2, 2007)

I'm sure it's already somewhere in the forums, but I couldn't find it.
Anyway my question is simple, does anyone know how much PayPal charges if I decide to use them as my payment option?

I'm thinking they have a monthly fee or some type of charge per sale. I don't quite know how it works with PayPal when I am the seller and not the buyer.

Also, do you think PayPal would be a good idea?

Thanks for the advice.


----------



## skulltshirts (Mar 30, 2006)

Paypal offers many good options for someone just getting started. You need paypals business account I believe, and they don't charge too much, something like pennies on the dollar. I don't remember right off hand now. It's not a monthly fee.

Thomas


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> I'm sure it's already somewhere in the forums, but I couldn't find it.


It may not have been posted to the forums, but you can definitely find it right on the PayPal site:

Here's a link to PayPal's page with pricing comparisons for all their services.

Their main plan doesn't have a monthly fee, but they do have a merchant account solution (where you actually get to input credit card numbers if necessary) that does have a monthly fee.



> Also, do you think PayPal would be a good idea?


I think it's good to have as an option for your customers to use. It's also good if you are just starting out.

But I think using "just" paypal (talking about the standard service, not their merchant account) as a payment option will lose you some customers. But if you have PayPal as well as a regular merchant account, you'll cover almost all the bases.


----------



## TimeWithoutTheE (Mar 31, 2007)

its about 3.5%
its not that much at all and is well worth the short and easy process
off of 16 dollars they take about 70 cents


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I use paypal vertual terminal and it cost me $20 a month. If someone calls me and want to pay me then I just collect their info and process their cards. if they pay me on site then it is the same way. They need not be a member of paypal. They take a percentage. I don't think it is as high as tim said but I will have to check. Lou


----------

